
Verizon launches femtocell (home cell tower) for all comers - soundsop
http://arstechnica.com/hardware/news/2009/01/verizon-launches-femtocell-for-all-comers.ars
======
robg
They've done their research on the price point. Basically if this eliminates
the need for a land line ($10 month + equipment), you pay for the cost over
the two years of a contract. You save them bandwidth and the need to erect new
towers. And they still take your minutes.

Anyone know if one of the carriers allows a similar device that doesn't charge
minutes?

